# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Infrared heat lamps.. can be kept on day and night?

## CoolioTiffany

I was just wondering.. since I may be switching my bulbs to the infrared heat bulbs, and it gets like 78F-80F at night in my room.

----------


## Lolo76

Yes, they can be left on all the time - as long as you have a rheostat or thermostat to control temps. Most people here suggest only using the under-tank heater, but I personally don't have a choice because my house is FREEZING! Two of my tanks have both the UTH & lamp, and the other just has a lamp... temperatures usually remain stable with the dimmer/rheo, even overnight.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-16-2009)

----------


## Kaorte

As long as it is a red bulb it can be left on during the day and night.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-16-2009)

----------


## Lolo76

> As long as it is a red bulb it can be left on during the day and night.


Black bulbs too? I'm asking because I just bought one for Delilah today, since her red one broke... the guy suggested black, since it will be "less invasive."

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-16-2009)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Black bulbs too? I'm asking because I just bought one for Delilah today, since her red one broke... the guy suggested black, since it will be "less invasive."


Black sheds less shadows from the light, but neither can be seen by the animals.
I keep mine on all night for my tank boa.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-16-2009)

----------


## Kaorte

> Black bulbs too? I'm asking because I just bought one for Delilah today, since her red one broke... the guy suggested black, since it will be "less invasive."


Just to clarify, is it a moonlight bulb or a black light? Black lights are actually harmful to BPs

----------


## Ben Biscy

> Just to clarify, is it a moonlight bulb or a black light? Black lights are actually harmful to BPs


how?

----------


## Lolo76

> Just to clarify, is it a moonlight bulb or a black light? Black lights are actually harmful to BPs


It's a Zilla "incandescent night black heat" spot bulb (50 watt)...  :Confused:

----------


## Kaorte

> It's a Zilla "incandescent night black heat" spot bulb (50 watt)...


Thats fine  :Smile:  Just the actual black lights are bad. 




> UVA light is much lower in energy and does not cause sunburn. UVA is capable of causing damage to collagen fibers, so it does have the potential to accelerate skin aging and cause wrinkles. UVA can also destroy vitamin A in the skin.


Prolonged exposure in humans is also harmful. But if you are a tiny snake and under a black light all day....

----------

_Lolo76_ (07-16-2009)

----------


## Ben Biscy

where did the quote come from? do you know of anyone who's ever had problems with a black light and animal health? sure, uv is bad, but exposure to sunlight has got to be far more detrimental. is it possible to note issues when using the black light for 8-10 hours per night?

----------

rthamilton (07-22-2009)

----------


## Kaorte

> where did the quote come from? do you know of anyone who's ever had problems with a black light and animal health? sure, uv is bad, but exposure to sunlight has got to be far more detrimental. is it possible to note issues when using the black light for 8-10 hours per night?


I read a few articles online about the ultraviolet rays being rather harmful if you sit under the light for a long time. Like sun rays it can cause DNA damage and skin cancer. Obviously if you stand under a black light for a few hours you will be fine but an animal as small as a ball python can get pretty damaged from it. 

Chances are if you are using a black light bulb it isn't actually black light. You probably have an incandescent bulb because they are much cheaper than fluorescent black lights. Black light is made from a color coating on the inside of a fluorescent tube and some other chemical thing that I don't really understand.  

This is just based off of my crappy research. I could be completely wrong!

----------

